# Rescued Puma - Big House Cat



## win231 (Jan 8, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 8, 2022)

win231 said:


>


He or she was so calm for the bath.


----------



## mrstime (Jan 8, 2022)

I love cats big and small, and that is a beautiful cat!


----------



## dseag2 (Jan 8, 2022)

These people are saints!  And this big cat is precious!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jan 8, 2022)

Fantastic video. I wish the world had more people like them. I sincerely hope that beautiful cat lives a long and healthy life, if it weren't for their kindness that gorgeous creature would be long gone. 
Unfortunately sometimes a wild animal as it ages turns on its owner. 
There was no alterative in this case and I wish the very best for them.


----------



## Gary O' (Jan 8, 2022)

Yeah, they're pretty docile

if fed regularly


----------



## dseag2 (Jan 9, 2022)

Here's more.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 9, 2022)

What a beautiful animal and a lovely story. Bless them for opening their hearts and home.  I used to want an ocelot. I was just watching a movie starring David Bautista (who I'm very into right now), featuring Russian terrorists, no less and Messi's owner reminds me so much of him.  I think Messi knows that his humans saved his life and is grateful for the wonderful care they took to get him healthy. There's obviously mutual love, trust and respect. I'll have to share this with one of my cat loving friends.


----------

